# Best saddle for eventing SJ/Cross Country?



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Getting into eventing and I really need a new saddle. I already have a dressage saddle, but my saddle for jumping is an all purpose Wintec and it's not exactly ideal.

I jump up to 3' but will be eventing at lower levels...I'm looking for a good quality, LEATHER saddle that may be able to fit a variety of horses.. I would like to keep my budget below $1000. 

I'm no expert on saddles but I have really liked Pessoas and an M. Toulouse I have ridden in. WOuld you recommend these saddles? Or which ones should I stay away from? Thanks!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sure other people will agree with me when I say get a used, nice branded saddle. I ADORE my Collegiate Senior Event, and the used one I tried was absolutely amazing for being 20 years old! The only blemish was saddle leather rub marks. I ended up buying brand new because it was close to my range at $1200.

Good luck!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

A lot of people seem to like the Toulouse at first glance, but I stopped counting how many people soon fall out of love with it. It does not seem to fit many horses well, particularly TBs and riders complain about the balance. I personally love my Thorowgood T8 GP. It's only about 3/4 leather, but it is wool flocked and fits really well.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I loved my Toulouse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmm. Thank you for the replies. I actually really _ only_ want a used saddle. But if someone could help me with another question---The saddles that are labeled for eventing- are they meant for all 3 phases or just jumping? I noticed on some of them the flap looks longer like maybe it could be used for dressage, but I'm really only looking for a saddle for SJ and XC.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Would a Bates Elevation in excellent condition for $620 be a good deal?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I would go with a close contact saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

I got a like-new but 30 year old Stübben saddle from my neighbor when her horses passed away. I don't ride English that much, and am just about too big for it (6ft tall issues. Don't judge.) but it is basically the only AP saddle I've ridden in that I like. You can get some used for really cheap, the company will send out saddle fitters depending on where you live, and they are just overall really good saddles with the perfect customer service people! (I tried to track down the buy history of mine but it's too old) 

Granted, if you go to their site they are crazy expensive. I would suggest definately getting a used one or getting one from their cheaper line, Philippe Fontaine. I haven't used these but have heard they are built just as well as the originals, only priced cheaper. Good luck!


----------

